# Recently diagnosed



## molly123 (Oct 5, 2011)

hello
i was diagnosed last month with hashis after what i could say has been one hell of a struggle for the past 10 years. ive been told ive been suffering from alsorts over this time, menopause arthritis stomach ulcer to name a few and would you believe sent for mri scan and lumber puncture to see if i had multiple sclerosis. ive been taking the meds for a month now but feel no better. after the initial elation of finally finding out whats wrong with me ive gone steadily down hill. i work part time and it is a struggle to do that, i cant go off sick as im self employed trying to fund my daughter through college. i just get this feeling that i cant be bothered with work, people etc. sometimes i think im loosing my mind being so forgetful. im tired but have trouble sleeping and my body just aches. it could be freezing and i will be in a tshirt as my body temperature is all over the place. i feel so low right now. 
Im only on a low dose of levothyroxine at the moment 25mcg which ive taken for a month now and my next blood test is due in 2 months. the doctor did say i would probably end up taking 100mcg. i will get the ranges next time i have a test as i only read on here about the ranges.
anyway nice to meet you all and sorry for rambleing on 
xxx molly


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

molly123 said:


> hello
> i was diagnosed last month with hashis after what i could say has been one hell of a struggle for the past 10 years. ive been told ive been suffering from alsorts over this time, menopause arthritis stomach ulcer to name a few and would you believe sent for mri scan and lumber puncture to see if i had multiple sclerosis. ive been taking the meds for a month now but feel no better. after the initial elation of finally finding out whats wrong with me ive gone steadily down hill. i work part time and it is a struggle to do that, i cant go off sick as im self employed trying to fund my daughter through college. i just get this feeling that i cant be bothered with work, people etc. sometimes i think im loosing my mind being so forgetful. im tired but have trouble sleeping and my body just aches. it could be freezing and i will be in a tshirt as my body temperature is all over the place. i feel so low right now.
> Im only on a low dose of levothyroxine at the moment 25mcg which ive taken for a month now and my next blood test is due in 2 months. the doctor did say i would probably end up taking 100mcg. i will get the ranges next time i have a test as i only read on here about the ranges.
> anyway nice to meet you all and sorry for rambleing on
> xxx molly












Glad you are here, Molly.

The first thing we need to do is see your most recent lab results with the ranges.

Also, are you on name brand Levothyroxine or generic?

Have you had your ferritin checked?

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)

And have you had any antibodies' tests or a sonogram or ultra-sound of your thyroid?


----------



## molly123 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hii
I have no idea what ranges i had. i didnt think to ask at the time but i will next time i go. i'm on levothyroxine.
Yes i had the antibody test after i tested positive with anemia and low vitamin b12 and no ive not had my ferratin checked i will mention this next time i go. 
xx


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

molly123 said:


> Hii
> I have no idea what ranges i had. i didnt think to ask at the time but i will next time i go. i'm on levothyroxine.
> Yes i had the antibody test after i tested positive with anemia and low vitamin b12 and no ive not had my ferratin checked i will mention this next time i go.
> xx


Well; good!!! It would be wise to always get copies of your labs for your own reference. I always take a self-addressed, stamped envelope with me and they appreciate that a lot. I always get my labs in a timely fashion.

Glad you are on name brand; sometimes generic is not the best choice.


----------



## crissypoo74 (Oct 4, 2011)

molly123 said:


> hello
> i was diagnosed last month with hashis after what i could say has been one hell of a struggle for the past 10 years. ive been told ive been suffering from alsorts over this time, menopause arthritis stomach ulcer to name a few and would you believe sent for mri scan and lumber puncture to see if i had multiple sclerosis. ive been taking the meds for a month now but feel no better. after the initial elation of finally finding out whats wrong with me ive gone steadily down hill. i work part time and it is a struggle to do that, i cant go off sick as im self employed trying to fund my daughter through college. i just get this feeling that i cant be bothered with work, people etc. sometimes i think im loosing my mind being so forgetful. im tired but have trouble sleeping and my body just aches. it could be freezing and i will be in a tshirt as my body temperature is all over the place. i feel so low right now.
> Im only on a low dose of levothyroxine at the moment 25mcg which ive taken for a month now and my next blood test is due in 2 months. the doctor did say i would probably end up taking 100mcg. i will get the ranges next time i have a test as i only read on here about the ranges.
> anyway nice to meet you all and sorry for rambleing on
> xxx molly


WOW! Molly123. I was diagnosed three weeks ago after much the same battle that you mentioned. I had to develop a multinodular goiter and loose twenty pounds in a month before my doc would listen. I totally get the work thing that you mentioned. I have not wanted to do ANYTHING, much less work in a year. The feeling of tired is undescribable. I do not have much advise as I am very new as well, but I feel you!!


----------

